# Who Is Buck Jones?



## Carolyn (Sep 26, 2005)

[align=center]*Carl J. Lewis*[/align]


[align=left]Carl Lewis, age 62, of Point Pleasant, New Jersey, passedaway in his sleep on Sunday, June 19,2005.Carl wasa rabbit enthusiast and retired schoolteacher, having instructedhistory and social studies for 32 years. He was also a Vietnam veteran,motorcyclist, active in his church, enjoyed photography, camping,bicycling, scale-model building and back packing. [/align]

[align=left]A pet rabbit owner himself, Carl had many friends amongrabbit breeders and has been a member of a number of organizationsincluding the American Rabbit Breeders Association. 

Carl was affectionately known as Buck Jones among his internetfriends of popular rabbit forums including Rabbits Only and manyothers, where he shared his love of rabbits. He was well respected forhis knowledge gleaned through his rabbit care experiences and extensivestudies on the internet as well as referring to a well stocked personallibrary of rabbit related materials. Insightful as well as intelligent,Carl always seemed to have the right answers whether dealing withrabbits or people. If anyone needed information, he was the one in theknow and kept up to date on the most recent advances in veterinarycare and nutrition for rabbits. He was also well-versed on rabbitbehavior. 

Many stories have been shared throughout the rabbit world of Carlsgenerosity and caring demeanor and his many rabbit friends throughoutthe world will miss him.

Carl leaves behind his wife Helen of 40 years, grown son Eric and daughter Candace as well as two grandsons. 

[/align]


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 26, 2005)

Thank you, Dearest Pam Nock, for writing thisbeautiful tribute to Our Dear Friend and having it published in the_Domestic Rabbits_ Magazine that ARBA puts out.

:kiss:

Still missing Buck and always will. Until we meet again, Dear Friend...

Much Love,
-Carolyn


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 26, 2005)

That's got to be one of my favorite pictures of Buck. 

Really, really miss him...


----------



## JimD (Sep 26, 2005)

:sad:


----------



##  (Sep 26, 2005)

Who Is Buck Jones ?

Buck Jones was a very thoughtfull person, One of the First to alwaysWelcome New members ., Toensure they knew they wereappreicated and respected , Always One ofthe First who would givesomeone the benifit of a doubt . 

A Person who would see all sides ofa story , not just what wasposted . 

A Person Dearly Missed .


----------



## juicyjuicee (Sep 26, 2005)

:rainbow:


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 26, 2005)

You're not kidding, My Dear Friend, Gypsy.


----------



## Lissa (Sep 26, 2005)

Just out of curiosity, how did he get the nickname "Buck Jones"?


----------



## JimD (Sep 26, 2005)

*Lissa wrote: *


> Just out of curiosity, how did he get the nickname "Buck Jones"?


Here's a site that will give you some info about "Buck Jones"

http://www.surfnetinc.com/chuck/buck.htm


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 26, 2005)

Lissa wrote:


> Just out of curiosity, how did he get the nickname "Buck Jones"?




Good question, Lissa. 


When he had first signed onto the internet, his son, Eric, told himthat if he were to enter forum to use a name other than his own so thathe would protect his identity. 

Growing up, Buck Jones was a western movie star that he used to watchon television as a child. Not only was Buck Jones known as brave andstrong and a good guy in the westerns, in real life, he was a great manwho really cared about people and their well-being. Not sure Carlreally knew the latter part of his real life. Actually, I know hedidn't because I had gotten him the only biography book on Buck Jonesthat I could find. 

Carl was quite surprised just how admired Buck Jones was. I teased himabout it because I said, "Tsk...Oh Carl! You took that name because hewas a Hero to people!" He laughed and said, "I didn't realize that! Ijust always liked him in the movies." It was cute. The more Carl readthat book and got to know about Buck Jones' life, the more he liked theguy. 

I had gotten him two movies. One was a silent film, another was a movieBuck Jones was in with John Wayne. Buck Jones actually saves The Dayfor John Wayne. Go Buck! Who else out there outshined John Wayne in awestern? I'd be hard pressed to come up with that answer.

_Side Note: The real Buck Jones died in a fire at a theatre. He wasbeing honored for an award when a fire broke out. Buck Jones died as heran back into the burning building to save others. There were witnessesthat saw him outside of the building, but his body was found burnedinside, and they suspected he was running back in to save people._ 

Buck Jones, Then and Now, (Our Buck Jones and their Buck Jones) will always be known as A Noble Man.

After Carl got familiar with the net and how it all worked, he and Italked about the name and he said that had he to do it over again, heprobably would've written Carl, but he was known in so many rabbitforums as Buck Jones, he felt it too late to change.

His wife giggled the first few times we met every single time I'd callhim "Buck". Now she affectionately calls him Buck. :sunshine:

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanks to e-bay, I found a Buck Jones comic book from 1952. That was just around the time that Carl was reading them. 

You should've seen his eyes sparkle when he saw Buck Jones on the screen again and when he held that comic book. What Fun!

:happyrabbit:

I'll never forget how he glowed that day. He kept saying, "This bringsme _Right_ back!" with a big smile on his face The Whole Time.

I also found a black and white 8x10 photograph of Buck Jones with ishat and a gun. I told him to put it up near his computer so that BuckJones would be watching over him on the forum, and he did.

I imagine Buck Jones and Buck Jones had a great meeting in Heaven on June 19, 2005. :rainbow:


:tears2:


----------



## pamnock (Sep 26, 2005)

I could never do such a wonderful man justice,especially compared to what an eloquent writer Carl was. Hegave so much to others, that I wanted to give a little to him.:angel:



Pam


----------



##  (Sep 26, 2005)

He passed away a few months before I found thisforum. I really wish I could have had the opportunity to meethim. He sounds like he was a very caring wonderfulman.


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 26, 2005)

zakfoxmom wrote:


> He passed away a few months before I found this forum. I reallywish I could have had the opportunity to meet him. He sounds like hewas a very caring wonderful man.




If you read through some of his topics and some of the archives, you'llfeel like you know him. Even though you didn't communicate with himpersonally, he'll take you under his Wing. He loves his rabbits justlike you and I do.

He now watches over our rabbits, and Believe You-Me, he's the first oneat the rainbow bridge with open arms to our rabbits and a gentle smile,saying, "Hi baby!!!" when they do pass. He will love them and help themthrough missing you until you meet your baby again.

http://www.indigo.org/rainbowbridge_ver2.html

-Carolyn


----------



## Nicky Snow (Sep 26, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> zakfoxmom wrote:
> 
> 
> > He passed away a few months before I found this forum.? I reallywish I could have had the opportunity to meet him.? He sounds like hewas a very caring wonderful man.?
> ...





> Carolyn, this is very true. i never met Carl.but i know him. he is all around the forum. never forgotten. alwaysloved and respected. and i feel blessed to know that ifilosebabies, Buck will be there to take care of them until iget there,





> Nicole


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 26, 2005)

Yes, you do know him, Nicky Snow, and he knows, loves, and watches over you and yours Now.

I feel that deep in my heart. 

You don't have to wait for your rabbits to be protected and watched over by Buck. They already are; as are you, My Friend.

:hug:

-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Sep 26, 2005)

Buck is a part ofme. There are "Buckisms" that I think and do every day. He reached outto me on a very personal level during a time that I really needed ahand up.His guidance and friendshiphelpedmake me a better person. 

One of the things I most adored abouthim was that he had thisdeep wisdom that seemed like itshould have come from one who had lived for centuries. Yet at the sametime,he had such an appreciation for those who could stillsee life through the eyes of a child and find joy in youthful living.

I miss him very much.

Raspberry


----------



## Nicky Snow (Sep 26, 2005)

Carolyn, you brought tears to my eyes. and thank you for telling me that Buck is with me and my girls. that means alot to me. 

:hugright back atcha)

LOL

Nicole


----------



## seniorcats (Sep 26, 2005)

Buck Jones is the reason I joined the boardafter a year of lurking. It felt good to know there wasanother 'youngster' in my age group.

He knew so much yet wasn't a know it all. He was alwayslearning and happy to share his studies and knowledge with all who camehere to read and participate. He was always ready and willingto learn something new no matter the source.

It is rare to find someone with a lifelong love oflearning. It is rare to find someone who iscomfortable with themselves, who they are, and where they are going andwhere they have been. It is rare to find someone who freelyshares and has a joy of living. it is rare to find someonewho can communicate with all ages and all walks of life.

We lost a gem and gained a guardian angel.


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 3, 2005)

My buddy!


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 3, 2005)

I know what you mean, Razz. I find myself thinking of him often, at times when I'm not even on the boards! 

Even now, whenever I see a thread that has been pulled back up made byhim, my heart skips a beat. I still expect to see him here and miss himterribly.


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 3, 2005)

Buck's :star:


----------



## naturestee (Oct 3, 2005)

Both Bucks definately deserve that star!


----------



##  (Oct 3, 2005)

How awesomeand How Fitting , abouttime wonderful Persons werehonored .


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 3, 2005)

I love what PGG did for me as my new avatar. Thanks PGG!! :kiss:


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 3, 2005)

No problem! Glad you like it!


----------



## JimD (Oct 3, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Lissa wrote:
> 
> 
> > Just out of curiosity, how did he get the nickname "Buck Jones"?
> ...


I love to watch the old cowboy movies!!

The AMC channel always has them on early Saturday and Sunday mornings.I keep hoping that they'll show some of Buck Jones's movies, but I haveyet to see one. I may have to breakdown and buy some of his movies onDVD or VHS. 

I'm a fan of John Wayne so I'd really like to see the one with the twoof them in it. Do you know the name of that one, Carolyn??

~Jim


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 3, 2005)

*JimD wrote: *


> I'm afan of John Wayne so I'd really like to see the one with the two ofthem in it. Do you know the name of that one, Carolyn??


Range Feud (1931)

Buck Jones.......Sheriff Buck Gordon
John Wayne......Clint Turner


Buck Jones,was the best of the cowboysinthe 30's. John Wayne, playing the young guy in this movie,eventually Wayne's film character would be more like Buck's.

See you at the movies. opcorn:


Rainbows!


----------



## The Missus (Oct 4, 2005)

Thank you, Carolyn, for putting this picture up on the forum!!! 

When I view it - whew - all I can think of is "That's our Buck!!!"

He was so totally thrilled to pose onBuck Jones "Star" on theWalk of Fame!! Thank you for sharing this with everyone onthe Forum!!


----------



## Mr. Stee (Oct 4, 2005)

I have always considered myself a decent amatuerwriter and I write stories, plays and books in my spare time just formy own enjoyment. A while ago the reminisents on this forumabout buck inspired me to write a particular story. NormallyI don't share my short stories, but I felt like I should share this onesince it was inspired by this man. Hope all who read it,enjoys it. Just try not to cry too much. 

I had to convert the medium. Sorry if it isn't the easiest to read on notepad.


----------



## aurora369 (Oct 4, 2005)

Wow... That's powerful...


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Oct 4, 2005)

As Buck would say, "Oh my!" 

:angel:

Raspberry


----------



## The Missus (Oct 4, 2005)

How Buck got his name!

Way back when Carl went on the forum, he thought about what he wouldcall himself. Our son, Eric, advised his father to not usehis real name.He thought"Buck" as in malerabbit would be appropriate. Since he was a young boy, Carlhad a fondness for Buck Jones, the late 30's early 40's cowboystar. So he added the Jones to Buck.............that's howBuck Jones was "born."

And that's the straight skinny!!!


----------



## JimD (Oct 4, 2005)

*Pet_Bunny wrote:*


> *JimD wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I'm a fan of JohnWayne so I'd really like to see the one with the two of them in it. Doyou know the name of that one, Carolyn??
> ...





YeeHaw!! I done found a picture from Range Feud!!

*Susan Fleming, Wayne, Jones, and William Walling *


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 4, 2005)

Maybe The Missus can lend you the copy I gave Buck, Jim. :dunno:

I don't suspect the movie will be shown often on the AMC channel, if ever. 

-Carolyn


----------



## Zee (Oct 4, 2005)

For you Aunty C

Already in avatar size







From your little girls


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 4, 2005)

I can't see what's in the star. :?

Can you blow it up???

:kiss:

-Carolyn


----------



## Zee (Oct 4, 2005)

Sorry Auntie Carolyn

Mummy is a bit silly tonight





*
Carolyn wrote: *


> I can't see what's in the star. :?
> 
> Can you blow it up???
> 
> ...


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 4, 2005)

:shock2: How cool is that?!?!?!?!?! I love it! I wasn't expecting his picture.

:kiss: :hug:

You Rock, Zee!

Thank you!!

-Carolyn


----------



## Zee (Oct 4, 2005)

Your Welcome!!

Anytime

:highfive:
*
Carolyn wrote: *


> :shock2: How cool isthat?!?!?!?!?! I loveit! I wasn't expecting his picture.
> 
> :kiss: :hug:
> 
> ...


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 4, 2005)

To those that didn't know Buck,


This is one of the things he said to me in a private email he sent me on June 17, 2005. (He died 2 days later.)


"I skim over the forum occasionally and see that most questions arehandled quite adequately by "strangers", whom I don't recognize; sothere is little reason to add my two cents."

He knew that the people coming here for help were in good hands.

ray:

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 4, 2005)

By the Way,

Am I the *Only One* that thinks it's _A Little Bit Odd_ that Pam Nock and Carl Lewis were both born on October 16th?

onder:



:bunnyangel::bunnyangel: 


:kiss: :kiss:


----------



## The Missus (Oct 4, 2005)

You have no idea how much this mean tome!!! How clever of you to put Buck in the centerof the Star!!!! As Carolyn says, "You rock!" 

Thank you soooooooooooo....................much!!!


----------



## Zee (Oct 5, 2005)

*:kiss: :bouquet: :hug:

The Missus wrote: *


> You have no idea howmuch this mean to me!!! How clever of you to putBuck in the center of the Star!!!! As Carolyn says, "Yourock!"
> 
> Thank you soooooooooooo....................much!!!


----------



## 3Bears (Oct 6, 2005)

Wow... I've never heard about Carl or "BuckJones" as he went by, but this post and all the affectionate thingsthat ppl have written really makes me want to search out his name andread some of the things he said. He sounds like he was such awonderful person.... (((HUGS))) to the Missus.

Sandra


----------



## ariel (Oct 6, 2005)

*3Bears wrote:*


> Wow... I've never heard about Carl or "Buck Jones" as hewent by, but this post and all the affectionate things that ppl havewritten really makes me want to search out his name and read some ofthe things he said. He sounds like he was such a wonderfulperson.... (((HUGS))) to the Missus.
> 
> Sandra




3Bears, Buck was truly one in a million, he really had a way of puttingthings, if you go over his old posts you will see what I mean, he wasand still is a real treasure to us all.

A gentle man who made me feel welcome right from the start and I willnever forget the day he said to me about friends and family and said heconsidered me one of the former, it made me smile the biggest smile atthe time, that's what he did, he just had a way that warmed you rightto the very core of your being.


----------



## Nicky Snow (Oct 6, 2005)

Buck, as i'm finding out was very eloquent with his words. He was a teacher right? Did he ever write/publish anything?


----------



## 3 R Rabbitry (Oct 7, 2005)

It was in my Domestic Rabbits magazine that Ifound the article that Buck died. I didn't know him, but it mentionedthis website and that he went on it often. So I decided to check itout. When I first got on the site and saw the picture ofCarolyn I thought maybe that was buck because in the picture I thinkthey look a lot a like. And their names are very similar too.(I thoughtmaybe he went by Carl instead of Carolyn) Now it has all been clearedup for me. Sorry i never got to know him. I am enjoyingreading the posts on this site. It's nice to know there are so manypeople who are enjoying rabbits so much. I got my first rabbit when Iwas 7 yrs old. My Dad said he'd buy me a rabbit if I could learn to saymy r's correctly. I had to say Red Running Rabbit instead of wedwunning wabbit. I got my first rabbit at Christmas. It was acalifornian. I named her Taffy. After that I had a new rabbit aftereach one passed away. I had them until I was around 13. I have nowgrown up and have my own kids. Then out of the blue the rabbit bug bitme again and I am back into them! I have 5 mini rex. Anyway, sorry toramble.
I love all the photos too. 
Thanks.


----------



## Zee (Oct 7, 2005)

As someone has said he was 'One in a Million', and in my eyes still is.

Through is passing, this forum has become more of a family than ever before.

His passing affected all of us on the forum, as you can see from these threads

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=8917&amp;forum_id=1

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=8569&amp;forum_id=1

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=8737&amp;forum_id=1

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=8682&amp;forum_id=1

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=8603&amp;forum_id=1

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=8688&amp;forum_id=1


As you can see, the power and strength of this forum, is amazing, notjust in bad times, but also in good times.

Buck is our guardian angel. He keeps an extra special eye on all ourdear lost little ones, until the day comes for all to be reunited.

I myself have a special section of my website, dedicated to Bucks tips,tricks and words of wisdom so that people can continue to learn fromhim even though he is no longer here in body (but he is here in spirit).

Bless you Buck, I never really got to know you, but I still miss your words of wisdom.


----------



## pamnock (Oct 7, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> By the Way,
> 
> Am I the *Only One* that thinks it's _A Little Bit Odd_ that Pam Nock and Carl Lewis were both born on October 16th?
> 
> onder:




Well, I do think "I'm" a little bit odd LOL I had originallyentered on my profile that my B-day was October 11. Duh --that's my hubby's B-day 



Pam


----------



## JimD (Oct 7, 2005)

Buck Jones* wrote: *


> Good luck! It is a nice thing you are attempting to do andwhat goes around, comes around. It'll come back at you insome nice manner, some how, some day. Fits in appropriatelywith the holiday season.
> 
> Glad you have decided to join and stay with us here on the forum. You are a welcomed and valued addition to the crew.
> 
> Buck


:tears2:


----------



## ariel (Oct 7, 2005)

Jim, reading your post made me thinkback to what Buck had sent me in a private message once, and I justwent back then and read it and it just gave me comfort reading hiswords to me.

Amazing how one can touch another so much without evenpassing a single spoken word through their lips, but throughtheir words they can speak to your heart.

urplepansy:


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 7, 2005)

pamnock wrote:


> *Carolyn wrote: *
> 
> 
> > By the Way,
> ...




With all due respect, Doc Nock, you are a 'lil odd. 

You don't _really_ wanta be "normal", do you?? 

I don't think you'd be as funny; and I _know_ you wouldn't've gotten into rabbits! 

Heavens to Betsy! Anyone _normal_ wouldn't pick rabbits!

:happybunny:



-Carolyn


----------



## Lissa (Oct 7, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> With all due respect, Doc Nock, you are a 'lil odd.


Doc Nock? :laugh:


----------



## JimD (Oct 7, 2005)

*Lissa wrote:*


> *Carolyn wrote: *
> 
> 
> > With all duerespect, Doc Nock, you are a 'lil odd.
> ...


Who's there?


----------



## pamnock (Oct 7, 2005)

*JimD wrote: *


> *Lissa wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Doc Nock? :laugh:
> ...




Oh No! Like I haven't heard that one before 



Pam


----------



## RebeccaUK (Oct 16, 2005)

I am stunned to hear of Buck'spassing. Absolutely speechless. What an incredibleloss but I hope that in the months that have passed his family havefound comfort in the fact that his suffering is now over.


----------



## Sarah (Nov 10, 2005)

I just stopped by after maybe a year away. Iwanted to see how The Night of the Lepus was for everyone this year. Ihad no idea I'd find such sad news.

I hope bumping this is OK. I'm just so sorry to learn about Buck'spassing. I know many of you were close with him. He was sucha funny, intelligent person. Very much a father figure of the RabbitsOnly forum I think.

My heart goes out to his dear friends and his family.

-Sarah


----------



## dajeti2 (Nov 10, 2005)

I miss him dearly.

Tina


----------



## ariel (Nov 14, 2005)

*ariel wrote:*


> Jim, reading your post made me think back to whatBuck had sent me in a private message once, and I just went back thenand read it and it just gave me comfort reading his words to me.
> 
> Amazing how one can touch another so much without evenpassing a single spoken word through their lips, but throughtheir words they can speak to your heart.
> 
> urplepansy:


 I still feel this way, I guess I always will.


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 14, 2005)

No one will ever be able to fill Buck's shoes. 

** * * * * * * *

"All of my possessions for just one moment." -Queen Elizabeth.

* * * * * * * * *

I sure hope he knows just how revered and loved he was. Ihope he knowshow devastating his loss is and howlosinghim left and unfillablehole in many manyhearts.

-Carolyn


----------



## JimD (Nov 14, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> No one will ever be able to fill Buck's shoes.
> 
> ** * * * * * * *
> 
> ...


:tears2:.....ditto.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Nov 14, 2005)

*JimD wrote:*


> *Carolyn wrote: *
> 
> 
> > No one will everbe able to fill Buck's shoes.
> ...


As we move through the rest of our livesthere will be those whom we will meet that will remind us of Carl. Ofcourse, no one will ever replace him because we don't replace lovedones, we just learn to go on and love themdifferently.

The magic of it is, because of who hewas, we will always have the ability to see a little bit of him in allthe wonderful things, places and people that we love. That is the giftthat he gave us. 

There will always be a pang of sadnesswithin each of us because of what we lost when we lost Carl.But we must remember the things we learned from him and try not to getmired in the darkness of his death. 

For me, it is the overall joy of life.Look at the world through the eyes of a child. Live one day at a time.Live, laugh and love. Believe in Santa Claus. Play in the snow. Savesome bunnies. And watch fireworks with friends every chance you get.

Raspberry


----------



## ariel (Nov 14, 2005)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote*


> As we move through the rest of ourlives there will be those whom we will meet that will remind us ofCarl. Of course, no one will ever replace him because we don't replaceloved ones, we just learn to go on and love themdifferently.
> 
> The magic of it is, because of who hewas, we will always have the ability to see a little bit of him in allthe wonderful things, places and people that we love. That is the giftthat he gave us.
> 
> ...




Well put, This bought a smile to my face!

:hug: I know Buck would want us to get on with things and get down tothe business of bunnies and enjoy all our bunnies and ourlives!:jumpingbunny:


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 17, 2005)

No Doubt you understand Buck, Raspberry and Ariel.

Thank you for that.

:rose: :rose: 

* * * * * * *

For the newer members, Buck Jones is the gentleman in my avatar. 



-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 3, 2005)

:bunnydance:


----------



## pamnock (Dec 31, 2005)

Bumped in memory of Carl, so he can welcome the New Year with us and "meet" all our new forums members . . .

Pam


----------



## coolbunnybun (Feb 14, 2006)

MISS YOU


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 14, 2006)

We sure do ink iris:

Jan


----------



## JimD (Feb 15, 2006)

...ditto!:saddened


----------



## RO ADMIN (Jun 19, 2006)

:missyou

----- bump -------


----------



## JimD (Jun 19, 2006)

I think I'll get a helium balloon, tie a message to it, and send it to Buck today....yep, that's what I think I'll do.
:nod


----------



## JimD (Jun 21, 2006)

I've discovered that I'm a lousy ballon launcher! 
First it got hung up on the cable going into our house....I cleared that with the pole from the pool.
Then it got hung up on the top branch of the tree 2 houses down.

Maybe SLG should give me some pointers on how to do this.

"Oh wella", as Buck would have said. I hope he got the message anyway.

~Jim


----------



## Pipp (Jun 21, 2006)

I'm sure he found it incredibly entertaining, especially from his angle! :angel:

It was a great effort! :lol:



sas et al


----------



## JimD (Jun 21, 2006)

*Pipp wrote: *


> I'm sure he found it incredibly entertaining, especially from his angle! :angel:
> 
> It was a great effort! :lol:
> 
> ...


 I didn't even think about it that way.

Buck was probably getting a good chuckle 

I feel better now. Thanks Pipp!!


----------



## m.e. (Jun 21, 2006)

:rofl:


----------



## JimD (Jun 25, 2006)

I just wanted to take time to mention The Missus...who is an AMAZING lady by all counts.

She's often in my thoughts and prayers. Many fond memories in a very very short time.


----------



## JimD (Jun 25, 2006)

So typical of what a good friend Helen is....

....here she is, keeping the sun off of my old bald head while I'm grilling at the Party.


----------



## Pipp (Jun 28, 2006)

Oh, I missed this before!!! What a great shot, don't recall seeing it in the Boathouse series. 

Carolyn can't seem to access the site, btw. It appears to be on the 'blocked' list on the computer she's using. 

She wanted to post a note about the Buck anniverary but wasn't able to. 

But mostly she wanted to make sure it was acknowledged and good memories were at the forefront, solike us, I'm sure she'dthank you for this too! So nice to acknowledge theMissus! 

sas :hug:


----------



## JimD (Jun 18, 2016)

bump


----------

